# KC Kennels' rollers



## this_guy (Oct 20, 2009)

For those that have bought rollers from KC Kennels, I am wondering how they're doing for you guys performance-wise? I haven't gotten any from there but just wanted to know how how they performance.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I got four off of him. One rolled really good, one only would tumble once and 2 didn't roll at all. Beautiful and very healthy though. I'd buy from him again.


----------



## GlacierIce2 (May 2, 2011)

i bought a total of 6 rollers from him and only 2 rolled and the other 4 just flew around and did not roll or start to roll.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

if u get a roller to FIT or to old then it wont roll... they have to be yb to roll good ...


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*older rollers*

TyleBro I dont know what family you have but I have 6 year old rollers that will spin realy nice I dont think age stops the roll I might be wrong but my birds do well when they are older dont get me wrong I am not saying you dont know what you are talking about I can only tell you what my family does


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe he meant for new birds? I don't know, just guessing  Getting a good family of rollers together can be just as hard as getting a good set of racers. There's a huge variety of quality out there. Some that don't roll at all and others that rolldown. Some that take a while to warm up and others that don't take long at all.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

To the OP, not sure what KCKennels is like. 

As far as birds rolling, most birds roll best after their first full moult into the next couple of years. The best age *tends* to be over a year old to about three or four years old. There are guys who have great ybs but most tend to get better as they mature.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Question? I know that Rollers roll by instinct. It's bred into them. Is performance improved or enhanced by being in a kit with other birds that roll well, as compared to a kit of non performers?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

almondman said:


> Question? I know that Rollers roll by instinct. It's bred into them. Is performance improved or enhanced by being in a kit with other birds that roll well, as compared to a kit of non performers?


May I ask where you live in Wisconsin Almondman?

I don't have the answer to this as my experience is still lacking but I do believe that a good roller will roll even when it is flying with a kit of non-performers...although if you have a fantastic kit, apparently performance can be enhanced in terms of breaks.


----------



## BFE Loft (Mar 4, 2017)

I just bought some rollers from keith at KC kennels and lofts. From what i'm told if they arent flown as yb's then dont expect much of a roll out of them. I havent flown the ones I just got as they arent homed to my loft yet but honestly I dont expect much from them. I got them as stock birds.


----------

